

Google Says It's Actually Quite Small - haidut
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/06/06/AR2009060600056.html?wprss=rss_technology

======
Semiapies
Not exactly a dupe, but the exact same article was linked from the original
source recently: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=646933>

------
lionhearted
I found the case they were talking about on Wikipedia. This strikes me as bat-
shit crazy:

"Hand wrote that he could consider only the percentage of the market in
"virgin aluminum" for which Alcoa accounted. Alcoa had argued that it was in
the position of having to compete with scrap. Even if the scrap was aluminum
that Alcoa had manufactured in the first instance, it no longer controlled its
marketing. But no, Hand defined the relevant market narrowly in accord with
the prosecution's theory.

Alcoa said that if it was in fact deemed a monopoly, it acquired that position
honestly, through outcompeting other companies through greater efficiencies.
Hand applied a rule concerning practices that are illegal per se here, saying
that it doesn’t matter how Alcoa became a monopoly, since its offense was
simply to become one."

